# Tentacle Toast's Terribly Tactless 4,000th Post Goodie Grab



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Greetings, friends!
Today, this the thirty-first day of January, 2014 marks a milestone for me...my 4,000th post! I look around & see some of my brethren here who have also recently achieved similar milestones celebrate by doing giveaways, & setting up fun little contests for other members.

Not me.

I'd like to commemorate this post of distinction by giving everyone here all the space they need to sing my praises, & share in stories & recollections of how these tender tentacles have entwined their lives, both online & off.
At the bottom of this page, I'll include an address where anyone who feels especially thankful for the insight & observations bestowed upon them can send gifts of appreciation. Also, my paypal is available upon request, should you feel a monetary gift to be more appropriate for such an occasion.

To all of you...my friends, my companions, my partners in this beautiful pastime that we all share with passion...

You're welcome.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Well it's a good thing I already have your address ;-)


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Congrats on 4000 posts! I'd sing your praises, but it would sound like a cat being pulled apart...and no one (well, no one that I can think of) wants to hear that :neener: .

My eyes must be getting really bad....I missed the address completely. Instead, you'll just have to settle for a cold beverage if we meet up at one of the contests this summer.

Seriously, keep up all the great posts.

Here's to another 4000!

Todd


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Well... ...this post ranks up there as an example of the unique way you have colored the forum with your presence. I have read several of you older posts. Even though I have only seen the latter end of your 4000, I am glad you have contributed them. Congrats on your milestone! I can't wait to see the stuff you say in the next 4000.

Be well,
SF


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats Buddy!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

congrats and adress pleas " Pronto " ! ;-)

cheers


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congrats on the 4 K milestone. You inspired me to be a more rounded shooter through the PFS challenge. I would have not picked up a pfs till much later. The challenge forced me to learn to shot that thing in a hurry. So my slingshot experience is greater. Thanks


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow, you guys are really good guys... I thought I'd make a post opening myself up for some good jabs, & you throw it right back at me  Thanks for the kind words guys, I appreciate them!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I would certainly sing your praises...except that my singing voice resembles a crow with laryngitis. So I'll simply say what a great guy you are.

(and I still need your address)


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

congrats on your 4000 +


----------

